
Ubisoft CEO: Cloud gaming will replace consoles after the next generation - ognyankulev
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/06/ubisoft-ceo-cloud-gaming-will-replace-consoles-after-the-next-generation/
======
suff
Since the average lifetime of a console is now 10+ years with few recent
changes in hardware, and a gigabit wifi infrastructure 20 years out, sure... 2
generations might be about right.

